# Λεηλασία αρχαιολογικού θησαυρού στη Λιβύη



## Earion (Nov 2, 2011)

TA NEA, 31 Οκτωβρίου 2011 - ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΣ
*Ο θησαυρός έκανε φτερά
Μια από τις μεγαλύτερες κλοπές στην ιστορία της αρχαιολογίας έγινε στη Λιβύη*
της Μαίρης Αδαμοπούλου​
Μία από τις μεγαλύτερες κλοπές στην ιστορία της αρχαιολογίας. Ένα ριφιφί οργανωμένο εκ των έσω, που αποκαλύπτεται με καθυστέρηση αρκετών μηνών. Επτά χιλιάδες επτακόσια χρυσά και ασημένια νομίσματα --μερικά εκ των οποίων χρονολογούνται στο 570 π.Χ. --, κοσμήματα, βραχιόλια, περιδέραια, σκουλαρίκια, δαχτυλίδια και χρυσά περιβραχιόνια, 50 χάλκινα ειδώλια, γυάλινα και ελεφαντοστέινα αντικείμενα. 

Ένας ολόκληρος θησαυρός έκανε φτερά από το υπόγειο της Εθνικής Εμπορικής Τράπεζας της Λιβύης, στη Βεγγάζη, καθώς οι επιτήδειοι εκμεταλλευόμενοι τις μάχες μεταξύ των δυνάμεων του Καντάφι και των αντιπάλων του κατάφεραν να τρυπήσουν την τσιμεντένια οροφή και να φτάσουν στο θησαυροφυλάκιο. Παραβίασαν τις ατσάλινες θυρίδες και τις κόκκινες κέρινες σφραγίδες που κρατούσαν κλειστά τα ξύλινα κιβώτια και έφυγαν με τις αρχαιότητες, ενώ άφησαν πίσω τους ανέγγιχτα αντικείμενα δευτερευούσης αξίας. 

Όλα συνέβησαν λίγο μετά την απόπειρα πυρπόλησης της τράπεζας. Η επίθεση τότε είχε θεωρηθεί αποτέλεσμα των μαχών ανάμεσα σε κυβερνητικούς και αντικεταθεστωτικούς. Όταν όμως διαπιστώθηκε η κλοπή, τα δύο γεγονότα συνδυάστηκαν και η επίθεση στην τράπεζα αποδείχτηκε διόλου τυχαία. 

«Πρέπει η δουλειά να έγινε από μέσα», λέει στους «Sunday Times» ο Λίβυος αρχαιολόγος που διδάσκει στο King’s College, στο Λονδίνο, Χάφεντ Ουάλντα. Φαίνεται πως οι ληστές γνώριζαν την αξία του θησαυρού καθώς μόνο ένα αρχαίο νόμισμα από την Καρθαγένη πωλήθηκε προ ημερών στο Παρίσι προς 325.820 ευρώ. 

Ο θησαυρός είχε εντοπιστεί μεταξύ 1917-1922 στον ναό της Αρτέμιδος στην αρχαία ελληνική αποικία της Κυρήνης και κατά τη διάρκεια του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου μεταφέρθηκε στη Ρώμη για να επαναπατριστεί το 1961 και να ασφαλιστεί στο θησαυροφυλάκιο.

Την εποχή που πραγματοποιήθηκε η κλοπή --τον Μάιο-- η Βεγγάζη βρισκόταν υπό τον έλεγχο των αντικαθεστωτικών. Μόλις έγινε αντιληπτή από τον νέο Λίβυο υπουργό Αρχαιοτήτων Φαντέλ Αλί Μοχάμεντ και το Εθνικό Μεταβατικό Συμβούλιο σήμανε συναγερμός και ζητήθηκε η βοήθεια της UNESCO, καθώς φοβήθηκαν την αρνητική δημοσιότητα. Ωστόσο ουδείς μπορεί να απαντήσει με σαφήνεια πότε οι αρμόδιοι αντιλήφθηκαν ότι οι πολύτιμες αρχαιότητες είχαν κάνει φτερά. Άλλοι κάνουν λόγο για τον Ιούλιο και άλλοι για τον Σεπτέμβριο.

Ανάστατος ο αρχαιολογικός κόσμος εκπέμπει SOS. «Είναι πολύ μεγάλη απώλεια για την αρχαιολογία σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, καθώς η συλλογή δεν έχει μελετηθεί πλήρως», επισημαίνει η Σερενέλα Ένζολι, καθηγήτρια στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Νάπολι και ειδική στις αρχαιότητες της Λιβύης. Είναι εκείνη που κατάφερε να εντοπίσει και τη μοναδική δημοσιευμένη φωτογραφία τεσσάρων μόνο εκ των νομισμάτων που χρονολογούνται από το 570 π.Χ. έως το 375 π.Χ. (ορισμένα χρονολογούνται και στα χρόνια του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου) στην Επιστημονική Επιθεώρηση «Italia Numismatica» το 1958. 

Παρ’ όλη την κινητοποίηση πάντως φαίνεται πως ο θησαυρός έχει πάρει ήδη τον δρόμο προς τις αγορές, καθώς αρχαιολόγοι έχουν εντοπίσει χρυσά νομίσματα στις αγορές της Βεγγάζης και αιγυπτιακή εφημερίδα κάνει λόγο για αγρότη που προσπάθησε να εισαγάγει λαθραία από τη Λιβύη, μέσω του λιμανιού της Αλεξάνδρειας, 503 χρυσά νομίσματα και ένα χρυσό ειδώλιο.

Συγκλονιστική η είδηση, και το δυστύχημα είναι πως πρόκειται για ένα μόνο κρίκο στην ατέλειωτη αλυσίδα περιπτώσεων αρχαιοκαπηλίας με καταλήστευση εθνικών μουσείων (βλέπε την κολοσσιαία σε μέγεθος καταστροφή της πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς του Αφγανιστάν και του Ιράκ).

Την είδηση μεταφέρει η δημοσιογράφος από τους Sunday Times. Επειδή όμως η ιστοσελίδα τους είναι συνδρομητική, κατέφυγα σε άλλη εφημερίδα (πρόχειρα τη London Evening Post) για να παραβάλω το περιεχόμενο, και βεβαίως έγινε αμέσως εμφανές ότι δεν πρόκειται για καμιά Καρθαγένη αλλά για τη φοινικική Καρχηδόνα (Carthage). Άντε πάλι, το γνωστό ολίσθημα (αλλά από δημοσιογράφο του πολιτιστικού;).

Εκείνη πάλι η Νάπολι τι σας λέει; Νάπολι, καλέ, η γνωστή πόλη της Ιτάλια …; Που είναι πιο βόρεια από τη Σιτσίλια …; Και νοτιότερα της Φιρέντσε και της Ρόμα…;







_Ασημένιο δίδραχμο από το θησαυρό της Βεγγάζης. Στην πίσω όψη εικονίζεται το φυτό_ σίλφιον


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2011)

Earion said:


> Άντε πάλι, το γνωστό ολίσθημα (αλλά από δημοσιογράφο του πολιτιστικού; ).


Μα δημοσιογράφος του πολιτιστικού είναι και η κυρία που ισχυρίζεται στις ειδήσεις του Mega ότι o Μέντελσον έχει γράψει 64 κοντσέρτα για βιολί, και o Τσαϊκόφσκι 35.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2011)

Carthago ξαναdelenda est.


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2013)

*Ο εμφύλιος γκρεμίζει την αρχαιολληνική αποικία Κυρήνη στη Λιβύη
*
*Μπουλντόζες καταστρέφουν τη μεγάλη αρχαιοελληνική αποικία στη Λιβύη
*
ΤΑ ΝΕΑ, 9 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013 ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΣ (Μαίρη Αδαμοπούλου)

Κάποτε τα έβαλε με ένα λιοντάρι που πήγε να φάει τα πρόβατα του πατέρα της --του Λαπίθη βασιλιά Υψέως-- και το νίκησε. Σήμερα όμως η νύμφη Κυρήνη, που έχει δώσει το όνομά της στη σπουδαιότερη πόλη της αρχαίας Λιβύης και ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα εμπορικά κέντρα της Μεσογείου, δεν κατάφερε να σώσει ό,τι απέμεινε από το ένδοξο παρελθόν της. Κι αυτή τη φορά αντίπαλοί της δεν ήταν λιοντάρια, αλλά κατασκευαστικές εταιρείες που εκμεταλλεύονται το κενό που έχει προκαλέσει στη διοίκηση ο εμφύλιος πόλεμος και στο όνομα της ανάπτυξης καταστρέφουν τις αρχαιότητες με τις μπουλντόζες τους.

Τι κι αν η Κυρήνη έχει εδώ και 31 χρόνια κηρυχθεί Μνημείο Παγκόσμιας Πολιτιστικής Κληρονομιάς από την UNESCO; Περί τους 200 αρχαίους ελληνικούς τάφους που υπάρχουν στην περιοχή --καθώς η πόλη ήταν αποικία της Θήρας-- ισοπεδώθηκαν για να δημιουργηθούν κατοικίες. Και οι αρχαιολόγοι φοβούνται ότι η ασυδοσία των εργολάβων δεν θα σταματήσει εκεί.

«Ό,τι βλέπετε εδώ είναι παράνομη αρπαγή γης», λέει στους _Τάιμς_ o Χαλίντ Μοχάμεντ, εμπειρογνώμονας της υπεύθυνης Αρχής για τις αρχαιότητες της Λιβύης. «Προσπαθήσαμε να διαπραγματευτούμε, αλλά λόγω της κατάστασης δεν καταφέραμε τίποτα. Η Κυρήνη βρίσκεται σε μια χώρα όπου  δεν υπάρχει Αστυνομία, δεν υπάρχει κυβέρνηση, δεν υπάρχουν νόμοι».

Οι 200 τάφοι, μαζί με μια γέφυρα και ένα τμήμα δρόμου, δεν είναι τα πρώτα θύματα της ασυδοσίας στη Λιβύη. Τον περασμένο μήνα οι μπουλντόζες ισοπέδωσαν μια λωρίδα γης μήκους 1,6 χλμ. στη νότια πλευρά του χώρου που έχει χαρακτηριστεί από την UNESCO ως «ένα από τα πιο εντυπωσιακά συμπλέγματα αρχαιολογικών καταλοίπων σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο».

Οι επενδυτές από την πλευρά τους υποστηρίζουν ότι τα ευρήματα δεν είναι σπουδαίας αρχαιολογικής σημασίας και ότι έχουν έγγραφα από την οθωμανική περίοδο ακόμη που αποδεικνύουν ότι η συγκεκριμένη έκταση τους ανήκει.

«Η απώλεια είναι απίστευτα μεγάλη», συνεχίζει ο Χαλίντ Μοχάμεντ μιλώντας για την πόλη στην οποία ο μαθητής του Σωκράτη, Αρίστιππος, ίδρυσε τη Σχολή της Κυρήνης. Και εξηγεί πως αυτή την εποχή στη Λιβύη είναι εύκολο για τον καθένα να φτιάξει τίτλους ιδιοκτησίας και να διεκδικεί διάφορες εκτάσεις. 
«Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει ακριβής χάρτης της περιοχής. Πρέπει να δημιουργήσουμε μια ζώνη προστασίας που θα περιφραχθεί και θα φυλάσσεται», λέει ο Λοντοβίκο Φόλιν-Καλαμπί, προϊστάμενος του γραφείου της UNESCO στην Τρίπολη. Ο αρχαιολογικός χώρος απλώνεται σε απόσταση 10 χλμ. και περιλαμβάνει ανάμεσα σε άλλα ένα μεγάλο αμφιθέατρο και έναν εντυπωσιακό ναό αφιερωμένο στον Απόλλωνα.


----------

